# rpm / tar.gz



## netrobot (21. August 2004)

wenn ich rpm benutze, darf ich anhand der optionalen Parameter festlegen, ob ich ältere version updaten möchten. was ist mit tar.gz? bei der Installation wird die ältere version überschrieben, od danach habe ich 2 versionen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. August 2004)

.tar.gz sind Source-Tarballs und kein Paketmanagement. Ergo werden die Dateien einfach durch die aus dem Tarball überschrieben und gut.


----------



## netrobot (21. August 2004)

*rpm installation*

wenn ich ein neues programm installiere, dann kommt  fehler meldung über abhängigkeit zurück.
dann versuche ich die entsprechenden programme/bibliotheken zu installieren, kommen wieder die anderen abhängigkeiten ins spiel, immer wieder, wie ein kreis.
gibt es keine methode, damit man alle abhängigkeiten auf einmal überprüfen und installieren kann?


----------



## DeathAngel (23. August 2004)

Hi,

ums es ganz leicht zu machen würde ich Dir raten die beiden Proggis yum  und apt anzuschauen ...

Gruß

DA


----------



## Ben Ben (23. August 2004)

Wobei apt aus der Debian-Ecke kommt, yum von Yellowdog, was wiederum aus einer Überarbeitung von RedHats up2date ist.
Hängt also von OS ab zumal es auch nicht immer sinvoll ist dsa Quer über die Systeme einzusetzen. So kann man unter YellowDog Linux durchaus apt einsetzen, wird aber nicht empfohlen.

Was hast du denn für eine Distribution?

Btw kommst du manchmal um die Abhängigkeiten nicht drumherum da du bei Programmen wie apt und yum und co auf die Releases anegewiesen bist und dort nicht immer die aktuellste und evtl. gewünschte Version vorhanden ist, paradebeispiel php.


----------



## netrobot (24. August 2004)

*version*

redhat strike 9.0


----------



## Ben Ben (24. August 2004)

Da kannst du problemlos up2date benutzen.
Wobei es wie gesgat bis auf die bis jetzt verfügbaren Updates keine weiteren mehr geben wird, da RedHat den kostenlosen Support eingestellt hat.
Nachfolger ist Fedora, aktuell ist da glaub ich Core 2.

Btw Shrike


----------



## DeathAngel (25. August 2004)

Ich fahre hier ebenfalls auf einem Client RH9 und dort setzte ich erstklassig yum ein.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *Wobei apt aus der Debian-Ecke kommt, yum von Yellowdog, was wiederum aus einer Überarbeitung von RedHats up2date ist.
> Hängt also von OS ab zumal es auch nicht immer sinvoll ist dsa Quer über die Systeme einzusetzen. So kann man unter YellowDog Linux durchaus apt einsetzen, wird aber nicht empfohlen.*



Also, yum ist standardmäßig bei Fedora Linux dabei und auch apt läuft ohne weiteres (wie ich von anderen gehört habe) und einwandfrei mit Fedora Linux. 
UND unter Fedora hat man auch Up2Date standardmäßig. Insofern.. 

Aber da er anscheinend das normale Red Hat hat..


----------



## DeathAngel (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Also, yum ist standardmäßig bei Fedora Linux dabei und auch apt läuft ohne weiteres (wie ich von anderen gehört habe) und einwandfrei mit Fedora Linux.
> UND unter Fedora hat man auch Up2Date standardmäßig. Insofern..
> *



Dies kann ich 100%ig bestätigen ...


----------

